# Some great cookware on sale if you need some stuff.



## BlueWolf (Jul 31, 2015)

Thought this was a great deal if you need some cookware. I like quality pots & pans and have a almost complete set of these Zwilling Sensation pieces already. made by Demeyere. The sale at zwillingonline.com will end on the 31st I believe. Zwilling Sensation is almost identical to Demeyere Industry which is only available at Sur La table or in Europe. I like the Sensation/Industry line alot. The skillets are some of the best. Made in Belgium 5 ply good thickness of layers with conductive aluminum layer. Even heating and IMO just better cookware all around than All Clad. The Demeyere Proline is also a good frypan but is expensive and slightly better performing than Sensation but a bit heavy and clunky handling. I like the Sensation and circuitously put together my own 10 piece set, but wish I had seen a deal like this before. Would of saved me some cash. Usually I wouldn't recommend getting a cookware set, but with the 7 and 10 piece set everything is great and usable with no throw in pieces that you don't need. Thats practically unheard of in a set! Demeyere is no doubt the best SS cookware mfg. Their Atlantis and John Pawson lines are very nice also. I hope it's ok to link to this deal, i don't work for them or anything I just really like this cookware and I thought someone else might also. it is available for over 50% of MSRP. BTW I just picked up the 2 qt saucier and I love it!

http://www.zwillingonline.com/searchresults.html?query=sensation


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 31, 2015)

It's nice cookware, but as a MBA/marketing student, this sure looks like a "grassroots" marketing effort to me.


----------



## BlueWolf (Jul 31, 2015)

Not even dude, seriously I just like the cookware and feel like I have got some good info here from previous threads, so threw one out there for people. I have commented on this cookware and other cookware alot on Chowhound and am just getting into Kitchen knifes and a new member here. Feel free to check my comments from my handle on Chowhound. (PutSomethingTogether) Your welcome for all the free advice. I mean really, do you think a company like Zwilling would even bother to have someone even do with "grassroots marketing" as you put it.


----------



## BlueWolf (Jul 31, 2015)

I guess I should of posted this in the "Whats cooking" category. Oh well I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up on the deal bluewolf.


----------



## Asteger (Jul 31, 2015)

Did a few price comparisons with these. Excellent deals!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 31, 2015)

That's pretty inexpensive, probably marginally above cost from . I wonder if they're trying to clear out to make room for the Aurora series, IIRC the same but with riveted handles. I still wouldn't give up my Atlantis/ProLine though


----------



## BlueWolf (Jul 31, 2015)

Not sure, could be that they are phasing it out. The Mfg. is in a better position to offer up that type of deal than any other retailer. Zwilling did take over Demeyere a while back and I don't know if they are consolidating their lines or what. That's a good estimation on making room for the Aurora line. I don't know how successful that line has been and one thing for sure, is not as nice as the Sensation/Industry. Note the rivets on the Aurora line compared to the clean welded handles/interior on Sensation, which is same design on Atlantis and Pawson. I don't know if this means the the USA exclusive to Industry retailer Sur La Table will still carry it, overpriced as it may be there. Industry is still in Europe though. 

I decided to go all in , and now have a very complete set, after just adding the 1.5 qt saucepan and the pasta insert for the 8 qt stockpot, and a couple other pieces. I'm am pretty much way over budget on extra expenditures this month, considering I also dropped $650 elsewhere on some Japanese knives. Oh well I may have to scrape a little this month, but I should have this cookware for the next 20 yrs.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 31, 2015)

I think some people are afraid of welded handles and prefer rivets? Not sure. I prefer welded as it's easier to clean amongst other reasons. I know that Demeyere Industry is available here in Canada, and I agree it seems a bit nicer than Sensation; I was debating between the two and ended up going for Atlantis instead, I think I paid under $1300 CAD total for the 10 piece set, and have added some others as well


----------



## BlueWolf (Jul 31, 2015)

Yeah the way Demeyere does their rivetless handles is really nice and I prefer it over rivets. Actually the Industry is the same as Sensation except for the handles are a little different. Well hard to go wrong with Atlantis. it's nicer than Industry/Sensation but more $$$. I have the big Atlantis 8.9 qt casserole. I like it alot and found a good open box deal on it.


----------



## mille162 (Aug 3, 2015)

thanks Bluewolf!


----------



## BlueWolf (Aug 4, 2015)

No problem Mille. Looks like those deals are still up there to be had. It's great cookware. When you first get some in person and examine the quality you will be impressed. Performs really well also, joy to use really. I reach for my Sensation/Industry stuff more than anything else I have, and I have alot of cookware. Like my Staub Dutch ovens and some copper cookware I have, but don't use as often.


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks, BlueWolf. I've been looking for something to replace my battered 25-ish year old scanpan saute pan, and snagged a Demeyere to try for (relatively) cheap.


----------



## BlueWolf (Aug 7, 2015)

No problem Lucretia, Hope you will enjoy cooking some great meals in it!


----------



## ManofTaste (May 22, 2016)

I received my 2nd and 3rd piece in the Zwilling Sensation line still on clearance at Zwilling.com. The 3.5-qt saucier has a welded handle. The 11" fry pan has a welded handle. The 1.5-qt saucepan, however, has a riveted handle. The box it came in describes the line as having welded handles rather than riveted handles. The handle is also smooth and shiny, unlike the beadblasted handles on the saucier and fry pan. What gives??? 

I'm wondering if an Aurora-line pan found its way into a Sensation-line box. 

Of course, I am emailing Zwilling.com to ask. I'll report back here.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 22, 2016)

ManofTaste said:


> I received my 2nd and 3rd piece in the Zwilling Sensation line still on clearance at Zwilling.com. The 3.5-qt saucier has a welded handle. The 11" fry pan has a welded handle. The 1.5-qt saucepan, however, has a riveted handle. The box it came in describes the line as having welded handles rather than riveted handles. The handle is also smooth and shiny, unlike the beadblasted handles on the saucier and fry pan. What gives???
> 
> *I'm wondering if an Aurora-line pan found its way into a Sensation-line box.*
> 
> Of course, I am emailing Zwilling.com to ask. I'll report back here.



That'd be my guess, let us know how it goes. In my experience (in canada) Zwilling has been good to work with for warranty and other issues.


----------



## bkultra (May 22, 2016)

ManofTaste said:


> I'm wondering if an Aurora-line pan found its way into a Sensation-line box.
> 
> Of course, I am emailing Zwilling.com to ask. I'll report back here.



That has to be the case. My brother has the 1.5 and it the same construction as the rest of the line.


----------



## ManofTaste (May 28, 2016)

ManofTaste said:


> I'm wondering if an Aurora-line pan found its way into a Sensation-line box.
> 
> Of course, I am emailing Zwilling.com to ask. I'll report back here.



Zwilling asked for some photos, which I provided. They are shipping the correct pan out now. Even better, they have not asked me to return the erroneous pan.

Good customer service!


----------

